# berlin thursday nites



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i see berlin thursday nites needs a tournament director so in a effort to promote the sport i am going to work on it. i will be making plans the beginning of the week for a place to hold the first rules and informational meetting. not sure of the date yet but it will be on a sunday in the very near future. the place will be vics sports center as tommy has already give me the go on that. the turn out at the meetting will decide if we go forward with this or scrap it so if anyone wants to see this happen the meetting is the place to show support for it!! just a tid bit of what could go on i have a plan that could put $2000.00 in the championship fund BEFORE any entry fee is paid!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

just a small update in the last 2 hrs i have 3 sponcers ready in the wings to step in and help out.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I think a meeting for this is unnecessary. Its always been a throw down thing that you could come fish if you didn't have to work or were off, just like the Portage ones. Come plop your $ down and go fish. Its not a big deal. Just set a date for the first event and see who comes. :G


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Mike- We've never been on Berlin but have decided this year would be the year. Reel Lady has a few tourneys that will take her away for a couple of weeks but we would love to get involved and fish some of these. I've also talked with another OGF member that I will team up with on occasion. How many boats showed up last year? Chances are you would have that many as a minimum plus a few others.


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

My work schedule will allow me to fish every other Thursday night. I use to fish this awhile ago back in 98,99 and 2000. Had a great time would love to fish them again.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

ok the meetting is set it will be at VICS SPORTS CENTER april 1st 2007. at 12 noon. lunch will also be severved. hot dogs baked beans pototoe chipps pretezels pop ect. things that will be discussed will be rules sponcership and how to make the championship and how i will build the championship pot and membership. the adress for vics is 2039 tallmadge rd brimfield ohio 44240.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Mike- I will probably be fishing the ice breaker at Portage but you can count me in on the Berlin Thursday nighters. Are you able to email the rules to me as an attachment?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hot Dogs!!!! 

You may have found the secret of success...I remember someting about bass fisherpeople and Hot Dogs!!!   

Nip
:C


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

you can count on me as well. We fished last year and had a ball and did good in a few of them.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll probly be at Portage too Mike but I'm in as well. I've fished them since before the measurement of time so why stop now!  

But I wuz wonderin' ifn you could bring some hot dogs to the weigh in. It'll be just like a x-series weigh in then. 

Dang I look forward to those hot dogs!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we need some NE Ohio night fishing tourneys ( West Branch, Berlin, maybe Portage) ?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Hot Dogs!!!!
> 
> You may have found the secret of success...I remember someting about bass fisherpeople and Hot Dogs!!!
> 
> ...



Hot dogs!?
You still owe me pizza from Mosquito Madness last year sucker!
Tail end of the last flight on day two last year in wind/sleet/rain and I come in to empty pizza boxes!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG!!! (  )

Wait 'till we run out of stromboli's at [email protected] 

nip


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm....stromboli's...(drooling)


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll enter one just to get the strombolis.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like the fun has already began lol


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

i cant wait for thursday nights.I go through my tackle everyday.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

back to the top


----------

